# New here and new to marriage!



## Greenkiwi456 (9 mo ago)

Hi All, 

Hope you are well  I found this platform while I was searching for a safe place to get marriage advice. I've been married for almost 9 months and I must say marriage is not as easy as it looks from the outside! 

Looking forward to getting support and advice from other members


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome 😊


----------



## Greenkiwi456 (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Hi and welcome 😊


Hello!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Greenkiwi456 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are well  I found this platform while I was searching for a safe place to get marriage advice. I've been married for almost 9 months and I must say marriage is not as easy as it looks from the outside!
> 
> Looking forward to getting support and advice from other members


Welcome to TAM!
Yep, marriage is actual work…who knew right?

I hope your time here is well spent and your marriage is rock-solid because of it.


----------



## Greenkiwi456 (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> Yep, marriage is actual work…who knew right?
> 
> I hope your time here is well spent and your marriage is rock-solid because of it.


Right😅 Thank you!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi @Greenkiwi456, welcome to TAM!


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome to TAM


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome! Marriage isn't easy, but in the long term it is worth the work. If both of you put the other first, it usually works out where you both feel like the most loved


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Do you have specific questions?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome..


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi welcome. 

The 1st year of marriage is tough. You are learning how to function as a team. Until now you were an individual. It's a change.

My best advice is if you both put each other & the marriage 1st in the long run you should be OK.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> Hi welcome.
> 
> The 1st year of marriage is tough. You are learning how to function as a team. Until now you were an individual. It's a change.
> 
> My best advice is if you both put each other & the marriage 1st in the long run you should be OK.


Well that's gonna be tough since the problem in her marriage is that she is having a talk with her husband about having a small penis.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

drencrom said:


> Well that's gonna be tough since the problem in her marriage is that she is having a talk with her husband about having a small penis.


Reminds of a rap song years ago. “Don’t want no short **** man”


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

drencrom said:


> Well that's gonna be tough since the problem in her marriage is that she is having a talk with her husband about having a small penis.


No it's not because if she puts the marriage 1st she won't say anything. That's her issue. If he is otherwise a good man she will keep her mouth shut on this subject rather than hurting his feelings & damaging his self esteem over something that can't be changed.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> No it's not because if she puts the marriage 1st she won't say anything. That's her issue. If he is otherwise a good man she will keep her mouth shut on this subject rather than hurting his feelings & damaging his self esteem over something that can't be changed.


Not sure if you read her other thread, but she is saying things like she doesn't want to go the rest of her life with unsatisfying sex, and him not being as big as she likes is a problem.

Well, that problem isn't going to go away, not sure if things like Viagra can help that, but if not...there isn't much he can to to appease a size queen. If she tries to put the marriage first and keep her mouth shut about it, she'll cheat, I can guarantee you that. And I don't just say this out of the blue, I say it after reading her other thread.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

I did read the other thread. He's an otherwise good man & she's a size queen who married this guy knowing he was smaller than she wanted. She claims to want to keep her marriage. So they way to do that is suck it up & shut up. She certainly can't say anything to him. If she wants a divorce, fine but even then why kick the guy while he's down?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> I did read the other thread. He's an otherwise good man & she's a size queen who married this guy knowing he was smaller than she wanted. She claims to want to keep her marriage. So they way to do that is suck it up & shut up. She certainly can't say anything to him. If she wants a divorce, fine but even then why kick the guy while he's down?


I agree, the problem is if she shuts up and "sucks it up", what do you think will happen when her itch starts getting too intense. She's gonna want to scratch it, then she'll be cheating on this poor guy.

Unless she all of a sudden finds pleasure with a man that's not as big as she is, the solution here will be divorce. She has no kids with him, and simply doesn't want to face her traditional parents with the news of divorce. Well, that's just tough s***, because her husband shouldn't have to live a life of hell just because she is scared of what her parents will say.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like she already told him?


----------

